# Feel like something stuck in throat



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm sort of feeling like a hypochondriac. I actually feel at least as bad as I did before TT for PTC. Because of slightly high TgAb I just had ultra sound which revealed "a tiny piece of tissue on left side" lately I feel like something stuck in my throat or like pressure as if someone what's pressing on throat. Does anyone have this sensation. I am little post TT. Could it be scar tissue? Wouldn't ultrasound tell if there is scar tissue.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, I felt like I was being "slightly strangled" for a few months after TT. It was a strange feeling, unpleasant rather than scary. After a while I started to only notice it when I was tired or down, and basically it disappeared with time. I assumed it was to do with swelling & scar tissue settling down. It was definitely best not to think about it too much!

Oh, and I had an ultrasound during this time and it didn't show anything.


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

I didn't have this feeling after my surgery which was a little over a year ago. Was feeling mostly okay and now the last two or three months feeling like I did just before surgery plus the throat thing that I don t remember having back then. My ultrasound just showed a small piece of tissue I don't think that would cause that sensation. Oh well sounds like something I just have to live with. Or maybe it's time to esophagus dilated ...I forgot use to get this feeling sometimes before and for awhile after my thoracic surgery for precancerous stomach and esophagus ...dahh. Blaming. Thyroid for everything


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

I had this too and found out it's from acid reflux. It feels like a golf ball is in my throat and at night I'm being choked. I had it before TT and thought it was the thyroid (could be) but it's gotten worse and when I looked, I am doing/eating/drinking all the triggers. Good luck!


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks. Got ultrasound results today. "Triangle area of tissue of intermediate echogenicity similar in texture to the appearance on prior examination. It is contiguous with the thyroid cartilage .......no nodule elements are identified within the region, although there is a focal area of calcification at its inferior aspect. I think I remember calcification was a flag for the cancer. The tissue was really small my TgAb is the only out of range on the high side @1.5 so do you think they'll suggest biopsy or go for the RAI that I didn't have after surgery last year? If they go for that how long am I out of work for.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's hard to say because that 1.5 number is "technically" undetectable, but when you take that in consideration with this tissue, I'd lean toward RAI.

How long you are out depends on your dose. When I had mine, it was standard to get in the 100-150mCi range. Now they are trying to pull back a little and think about doses anywhere from 30-70mCi. My dose was 100 and I worked from home for a week...I was considered "radioactive" for ten days.


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you again Joplin. Yeh if the tissue is so small and the antibodies are not bad 1,5 (.0-.9) then he may just do a wait and see and adjust synthroid. I'm hoping I can get him to give me t3 my total t3 was.64. Did I read somewhere that if RAI is the next step is I go off all thyroid meds first? If they give me RAI I'm confident it will be minimal dose then I won't need a WBS right?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, today they don't make you go off meds, which is nice. Thyrogen has been FDA approved for both annual testing WBSs as well as treatment level doses of RAI. *IF* you have to do RAI, there's absolutely no reason to go off your meds and suffer. If your doctor insists on it, get a second opinion. Your next step would be the LID diet for ~2 weeks.

Again, it depends on your doctor's protocol. My nuc med guys are always want to do a pre-RAI WBS because there's no guarantee that the remnant thyroid cells are what they call "avid." Meaning, for some reason, particularly with cells that grown rapidly, they don't "behave" like thyroid cells (and, therefore, like most "traditional" pap cancer cells) and they don't uptake the iodine. Which means the RAI wouldn't be effective. The only way to know this is to have a pre-RAI scan with I-123 (not the I-133 they use for treatment doses), see what "lights up", then give you the treatment dose, do another scan a few days later to see (hopefully) significantly less "lighting up." But some doctors only do a post-RAI scan to see if anything lights up (which means your cells are "avid" and picking up the iodine.)


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Glad to hear about the Thyrogen .. I think I saw somewhere that it's a shot and some insurance won't cover it. Sounds like you've been through a lot. The ultrasound tech said the tissue was "tiny" so my cell doesn't grow fast because it's been over a year since TT. I'm on 150mcg synthroid also. Don't know if I'm hyper or hypo because I have weight gain and thinning hair but palpitation and now back and legs ache. TSH 1.5. Do you know if calcification is an issue in the tissue if there is no nodule?


----------



## KLB (Apr 4, 2014)

Glad to hear about the Thyrogen .. I think I saw somewhere that it's a shot and some insurance won't cover it. Sounds like you've been through a lot. The ultrasound tech said the tissue was "tiny" so my cell doesn't grow fast because it's been over a year since TT. I'm on 150mcg synthroid also. Don't know if I'm hyper or hypo because I have weight gain and thinning hair but palpitation and now back and legs ache. TSH 1.5. Do you know if calcification is an issue in the tissue if there is no nodule?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, thyrogen is a series of two shots. It runs about $2k per shot, but insurance companies are becoming more open to paying for it.

Your TSH should definitely be lower if you had cancer. That will help prevent recurrences.

I know calcification is problematic for nodules, but I don't know how it figures into remnant thyroid tissue. Sorry I can't be more helpful!


----------

